# Pro Tek 7x12 lathe question



## skypup (Sep 5, 2012)

I bought a Pro Tek 7x12 lathe a few years ago and hardly use it due to the lack of rigidity in the compound rest. The automatic feed works great and cuts smooth but the inability of the rest to keep from loosening up drives me nuts. Any solutions or references are appreciated.


----------

